# extremes Pixelrauschen - Fujifilm Finepix J110w: schlechte Bildqualität?



## Ghandy-Kong (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir vorgestern eine kompakte Digicam von Fujifilm gekauft.
Das Modell heißt Finepix J110w, hat 10 Megapixel und 5 x optischen Zoom.
Als ich dann die ersten geknipsten Fotos am Rechner angesehen habe, gab‘s dann ne‘ böse Überraschung. Wenn man in das Bild hinein zoomt, erkennt man ein furchtbares Rauschen über dem gesamten Bild. Wie eine Art „Kräuseln-Filter“ im Photoshop.
Bei 100% sieht das Bild einfach nur sauschlecht aus.
Meine alte Digicam (eine  ca. 6-7 Jahre alte Nikon Coolpix mit 4 Megapixeln) macht eindeutig die besseren Fotos! Mir ist bewusst das die hohen Megapixel-Zahlen der heutigen Modelle nicht ausschlaggebend für Qualität sind, aber so etwas hätte ich nicht erwartet. 
Meine Frage nun: Ist das normal? Oder hatte meine Kamera wirklich einen Defekt?
Habe ein Beispiel Bild mal hochgeladen.
Stehe kurz davor Sie zurück zu geben, und hoffe jemand hier kann mir weiterhelfen.



Gruß,

Ghandy Kong

Hier kommt das Bild:


----------



## Sprint (5. Mai 2009)

Normal sollte das nicht sein. Falls die Kamera aber auf eine sehr hohe ISO Zahl eingestellt ist oder sie aufgrund der Helligkeit automatisch hochgedreht hat, kann so ein Rauschen vorkommen. Ansonsten würde ich die zurückbringen. Das Bild als Beweis nicht vergessen.


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Mai 2009)

Moin,
wie lauten denn die technischen Daten?
Hast Du ggf. den digitalen Zoom nicht abgeschaltet?
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ghandy-Kong (5. Mai 2009)

Danke für eure Antwort,

die Fotos wurden im Auto-Modus geschossen, ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen zu ändern. Das mit der ISO-Zahl ist so ne Sache, die steht immer auf AUTO und lässt sich NICHT ändern. Was man ändern kann ist die Bildqualität: 10M, 6M, 3M und so weiter...)Digitalen Zoom hatte ich nicht drin...

Tja, dann geht die Kamera wohl wirklich zurück.

Gruß,

Ghandy-Kong


----------



## Sprint (5. Mai 2009)

Dann würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen, eine Kamera zu nehmen, bei der du den ISO Wert einstellen kannst.


----------



## akrite (5. Mai 2009)

...ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Verwunderung nicht so ganz ! Egal welche Kompaktkamera es ist, sie sind nur für den Schönwetterbereich gedacht und nicht für den High-End-Einsatz ! Dafür fehlt ihnen alle ein vernünftiges Objektiv, einen Chip, der das empfangene Bild verarbeitet und bei der Kompression kann man auch noch Verluste machen. Selbst eine Canon S3/S5 ist bei schlechtem Licht aufgeschmissen. Das angehängte Photo ist mit ISO200(daher das Rauschen) bei 1/80s und einer Blende von 3,25 aufgenommen worden, wahrscheinlich bei unterdrücktem Blitz . Schalt den Blitz dazu und das Bild wird besser, genau wie bei Sonne.


----------



## Sprint (5. Mai 2009)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ...ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Verwunderung nicht so ganz ! Egal welche Kompaktkamera es ist, sie sind nur für den Schönwetterbereich gedacht und nicht für den High-End-Einsatz ! Dafür fehlt ihnen alle ein vernünftiges Objektiv, einen Chip, der das empfangene Bild verarbeitet und bei der Kompression kann man auch noch Verluste machen. Selbst eine Canon S3/S5 ist bei schlechtem Licht aufgeschmissen. Das angehängte Photo ist mit ISO200(daher das Rauschen) bei 1/80s und einer Blende von 3,25 aufgenommen worden, wahrscheinlich bei unterdrücktem Blitz . Schalt den Blitz dazu und das Bild wird besser, genau wie bei Sonne.



Einen Raum zu fotografieren verlangt noch kein High-End Equipment. Das die Objektive mit Bridge oder SLR Kameras nicht mithalten können ist klar. Mir war aber neu, daß Kompakte keinen Chip haben.  Der, im übrigen, nicht für das verarbeiten der Bilder zuständig ist. 
ISO 200 ist inzwischen auch bei vielen SLRs der Einstiegswert, ist also definitiv nicht für das Rauschen verantwortlich. Hättest du 800 geschrieben, hätte ich dir Recht gegeben. Ebenso sind 1/80 - 3,25 absolut kein Grund für verstärktes Rauschen. Im Gegenteil. Das sind völlig normale Werte. Die Kompression bei JPG Bildern verschlechtert die Qualität - richtig. Aber nicht im Rauschverhalten. Wenn, dann tauchen eckige Artefakte auf, aber das auch nur bei höherer Kompression.
Gründe für Rauschen sind hohe ISO Werte, ein defekter oder überhitzter Chip, eine miese Software oder m.E. auch ein digitaler Zoom.
Allerdings kann man von einer 10MP Kamera für etwas über 100 € auch keine Wunder erwarten, aber definitiv mehr als das. Meine Empfehlung deshalb, zurückbringen, die neue möglichst im Laden ausprobieren und bei Bedarf noch etwas drauflegen und was besseres kaufen.


----------



## akrite (5. Mai 2009)

herrjeh, falsch verstehen was man falsch verstehen will. Ich habe versucht durch die Blume mitzuteilen, dass man bei den techn. Voraussetzungen keine guten Ergebnisse erwarten kann! Wenn man sich das Photo anschaut ist es deutlich zu dunkel für derartige Kompakte. Und natürlich hat jede digitale Kamera einen Chip, wie kommt sonst das Bild vom Objektiv auf die Speicherkarten ;-) Höhere ISOs ab 200/400 werden zur Kompensation von schlechten Lichtverhältnissen verwendet und damit Verwackler verhindet, das galt schon 1979(Meine erste AE-1) und ist nicht üblich. Bei solch kleinen Objektiven ist ein 10MP-Chip völlig überdimensioniert, es reichen 7MP bei kompakten Kameras.


----------



## Sprint (6. Mai 2009)

Sorry, wenn das jetzt etwas hart und übertrieben ist, aber kann es sein, daß dein Wissensstand bei der AE-1 stehengeblieben ist?
Die AE-1 war wie alle Kameras aus dieser Zeit analog, also mit den Digitalkameras nur sehr bedingt zu vergleichen. Ebenso war die Filmqualität bei z.B. ISO 200 in dieser Zeit deutlich schlechter als bei heutigen Filmen.
Wenn deiner Meinung nach schon bei 200 ein solches Rauschen zu erwarten ist, wie wird es denn dann erst bei höheren Werten? Bei 1000 sind die Bildpunkte dann 10x10 Pixel groß? Und da diese Kamera bis zu ISO 3200 einstellen kann, sollte das Rauschen von diesem Bild eher bei diesem Wert zu sehen sein.
Ich gebe dir Recht, daß von solchen Kameras keine Wunderdinge zu erwarten sind. DAS hier ist aber definitiv kein Standard.
Ich hoffe, Ghandy Kong wird uns darüber berichten, was seine Reklamation ergeben hat.


----------



## akrite (6. Mai 2009)

... mein Wissenstand ist nicht stehengeblieben, ich wollte damit nur andeuten, dass ich seit über 30 Jahren mit SLR arbeite und seit dem digitalen Zeitalter so manche digitale ob es nun von Olympus (C-2500L oder miu), Canon ( S-1, S-3, S-5,  IXUS 75  400D) oder Panasonic (TZ-5) ist, ausgereizt habe und selbst mit einigen der erwähnten Kompakten mittlerweile HDRIs gemacht habe.
Ein ISO-Wert von 200 und größer deutet schon auf den Versuch der Kamera hin, mangelndes Licht oder schnelle Bewegungen auszugleichen, damit bei resultierender Belichtungszeit keine unscharfen Bilder durch unruhige Photographen rauskommen.
Der Versuch die Kamera zu reklamieren wird scheitern, es ist kein Fehler, sondern ein Feature, zumindest laut Daten des gelieferten Bildes. Läßt sich mit beliebigen Kompakten der Preisklasse nachstellen.


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> Der Versuch die Kamera zu reklamieren wird scheitern, es ist kein Fehler, sondern ein Feature, zumindest laut Daten des gelieferten Bildes. Läßt sich mit beliebigen Kompakten der Preisklasse nachstellen.



Moin,

das sehe ich ähnlich! Von einer Kamera für gut 100 EUR darf man wohl nicht viel mehr verlangen! 
10 MPixs alleine sagen ja schon mal gar nichts aus! Die Quali der Aufnahmen ist dann ja auch abhängig von bspw. der Größe und der Art des eingebauten Chips (1:2,3" sind dann auch nicht umwerfend) oder auch des Bildprozessors!

Ich selbst nutze bspw. eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50. Sie bietet ebenfalls 10,1 MPixs bei einem Sensor-Typ: CCD-Chip (1/1,8")!
Allerdings fotografiere ich meist auch nur mit 7 oder 8 MPixs, obwohl dies für 'normale' Abzüge bis 20 x 30 cm eigentlich schon überdimensioniert ist, da für Abzüge bis DIN A4 3 - 5 MPix völlig ausreichen!

Von mehr MegaPixel alleine größere Schärfe zu erwarten, ist sicher völlig verfehlt ! ! !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## akrite (6. Mai 2009)

... der MegaPixel-Wahn bei den Kompakten ist schlichtweg Volksverdummung(bei 7MP ist ende der Fahnenstange). Bei den kleinen Schlüsselloch-Objektiven kommt kaum Licht rein und damit kaum richtig verwertbare Bildinformationen(siehe Bildrauschen an den Rändern der Bilder, während die Mitte OK ist). Das ist herstellerübergreifend !
Die Anzahl der Pferdestärken eines Autos sagt auch nichts über die erzielbare Geschwindigkeit aus.
Wer vernünftige Bilder auch bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen (für die Kamera, nicht fürs menschliche Auge) auch ohne Blitz (weil zu weit weg o.ä) machen will, sollte DSLR benutzen oder aber mit den hohen ISO-Werten und damit verbunden Rauschen leben können.


----------



## Sprint (6. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich gebe euch allen vollkommen recht, daß man von von solchen Kameras keine Wunderdinge und erst recht nicht die Qualitäten einer SLR erwarten kann. 
An meinem derzeitigen Standort habe ich aber mit täglich mit Touristen und ihren Digi-Knipsen zu tun und KEINE, sei sie noch so billig, bringt solche miese Qualität. 
Außerdem wird jeder anständige Laden die Kamera ohne große Diskussion umtauschen bzw. für ein etwas besseres Modell zurücknehmen. Jedem Händler ist inzwischen klar, daß ein vergraulter Kunde ein nie-mehr-wieder gesehener Kunde ist.


----------



## akrite (6. Mai 2009)

...der Standort ist dabei völlig egal, Innenraum ist Innenraum, und da ist nunmal das Licht nicht toll (Lichttemperatur etc.), mittlerweile können viele Kamera diese Mankos durch entsprechende Programme ausgleichen(Farbkorrektur etc.) ohne die ISO-Werte zu beeinflussen. 
ISO 100 ist mir noch am Liebsten für kleinformatige Abzüge, bei Postern (50x70 oder größer) gehe auch ich mit den ISO hoch, gerade wenn es gedruckt werden soll und man nicht 30-40cm vor dem Bild hockt.
Klar wird jeder Laden das Gerät umtauschen, alleine von der rechtlichen Seite aus und klar wird er ihm auch eine bessere Kamera verkaufen mögen. Das Wiederkommen eines Kunden hängt hier nicht von der Qualität der Produkte ab, sondern vom Service und Beratung.


----------



## chmee (6. Mai 2009)

Fuji J110W - Handbuch Seite 58ff :


> In shooting modes other than [Foto-Manual],sensitivity(ISO) is set to AUTO


Es ist halt ne kleine Knippse.

mfg chmee


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> das sehe ich ähnlich! Von einer Kamera für gut 100 EUR darf man wohl nicht viel mehr verlangen!
> 10 MPixs alleine sagen ja schon mal gar nichts aus! Die Quali der Aufnahmen ist dann ja auch abhängig von bspw. der Größe und der Art des eingebauten Chips (1:2,3" sind dann auch nicht umwerfend) oder auch des Bildprozessors!
> ...



Ich bin bei Dir! Habe eine Panasonic (soviel ich weiß DMC-FX8 oder so?) mit 5 MP (ist inzwischen 4 Jahre alt). Die Auflösung reicht vollkommen aus, dafür sind die Bilder wirklich sehr gut.. Das Leica-Objektiv ist für die Kamera-Größe hervorragend. Die Kamera hat damals um die 400,-- gekostet, und ich habe derzeit keinerlei Gründe, mich nach einer neuen umzusehen. Der Akku hält sehr lang, und das Teil hat sogar ein Bad (bei einer Wildwasser-Tour in der Mongolei) überlebt.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab hier in der Schublade noch so eine 30€ Digiknipse rumliegen die es mal irgendwo kostenlos dazu gab.
Selbst die macht vom Rauschverhalten her bessere Fotos, das Rauschverhalten von deinem Bild würde ich bei einer Webcam ja noch akzeptieren, aber nicht bei einer Kamera die 100€ kostet.

Da braucht man doch auch nicht über diese MP augenwischerei und "miese" Objektive zu diskutieren.
Selbst wenn die Kamera da interpoliert entsteht doch kein Rauschen?
Ich hab damals mit meiner 150€ Sony auch mit Iso 400 nicht so ein Rauschen gehabt, frühestens bei Iso 800,
Und was vor 6 jahren 150€ gekostet hat.....

Geb die Kamera zurück, und hol dir eine andere.
Das sollte heutzutage kein Problem mehr sein, kannst ja das Bild auf einem USB Stick mitnehmen.
Für das Geld sollte man doch eine kriegen die bei Iso 200 nicht dermasen rauscht.


----------

